# Denver Old Bikes Club Ride #79!! TODAY!!



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 17, 2019)

I sincerely apologise for the tardiness of this invitation. If it has caused you to miss today's ride due to not being able to schedule plane tickets, lodging, etc. feel free to kick me in the shins the next time you see me. 





We meet today and every 3rd Sunday every month at Fishback Park for a show and shine and start riding at 11:00am.




It's going to be a bit chilly today so dress warmly! 



If any of you happen to be in the Denver area the 3rd Sunday of the month and would like to join us on the Blue Cruz, I will be happy to provide a bike for you to ride if you can't bring your own. Just let me know and I'll send you a list of riders for you to choose from!

Today's ride may have a bit of a somber note. The morning of the February ride last year is when one of our elders, Graybeard John was found dead when the guys went to pick him up for the ride. An amazing guy that is missed by many. I will be riding the '41 Lincoln Badged DX that I was blessed to be the next caretaker from his collection and hope to see more of his bikes on the ride today!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey I was glad I could make it to today's ride. Thanks everyone for having me along.  I met a lot of cool people and look forward to doing it again when I can.  I was so busy taking pictures of everyone else's bike that I forgot to take one of my own.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you to those that braved the weather this month!! The sun stuck around for the start of the ride and got swallowed by the clouds as we finished and pizza at Washington Park. Chilly ride back but a lot of fun as usual!








Was hoping some bikes from Graybeard John's collection made it to the ride and was pleasantly surprised to see his daughter with a sweet Cycle Truck!
















Thanks for a great ride! Will look forward to next month for the Graybeard John Memorial Ride!!


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you to those that braved the weather this month!! The sun stuck around for the start of the ride and got swallowed by the clouds as we finished and pizza at Washington Park. Chilly ride back but a lot of fun as usual!
> View attachment 951700
> 
> View attachment 951701
> ...



As always,a a great a great time a great time was a great time was had a great time was had by all.


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I sincerely apologise for the tardiness of this invitation. If it has caused you to miss today's ride due to not being able to schedule plane tickets, lodging, etc. feel free to kick me in the shins the next time you see me.
> View attachment 950534
> 
> We meet today and every 3rd Sunday every month at Fishback Park for a show and shine and start riding at 11:00am.
> ...



 what a blast thanks Eric. always good to have new Riders along. Thanks Nathan..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2019)

Old Bikes Club said:


> As always,a a great a great time a great time was a great time was had a great time was had by all.
> 
> what a blast thanks Eric. always good to have new Riders along. Thanks Nathan..




Indeed!! Always good to have new folks join the fun!


----------

